# Smoked picnic shoulder -- how?



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I bought a whole smoked picnic shoulder, and want to serve it as a warm or room-temp ham. The package instructions suggest simmering for a few hours in plain water, but the last time I did such a thing it came out quite bland -- this isn't a country ham, but a supermarket standard. Any suggestions?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Do you want to just do a rub and hot smoke, or do you want to cure it with Prauge #1 and smoke like a ham?


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

No no, it's already cured and smoked. Re-smoking isn't an option at this point, even if it's a good idea.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

No it's not a good idea, my bad. I read your post to quickly.

I agree, I would not boil/simmer the ham for several hours. A cold water soak for a couple hours will do ( in the fridge ) and you can use the bath for split pea soup.

Certainly a brown sugar/mustard type of glaze would work well.Even coke mixed in. maybe serve with some jalapeño corn bread (mostly savory).

Because the flavor and texture of the ham is the most important part I would keep it simple.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Toss in the BBQ pit and double smoke at 250 until the internal temp hits 165. Many of the picnic hams are not ready to eat. Otherwise roast in the oven at 250 until done.


----------

